# 2001 eurovan brake indicator and beeping



## lcjhorvath (May 19, 2009)

my brake indicator will not go away even though the parking brake is NOT engaged. and the van beeps the entire time i drive and it is driving me insane! my husband thought maybe the sensor was stuck under the cover of the parking brake, but that was not the case. also, the windshield wipers, headlights, and AC do not work while this is going on! any ideas? is it electrical? please help!


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: 2001 eurovan brake indicator and beeping (lcjhorvath)*

The brake light on my Jetta will also light up if the brake fluid is too low. I don't know if it messes with all the other stuff though.


----------



## lcjhorvath (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2001 eurovan brake indicator and beeping (dan0954)*

well, we've checked the brake fluid level and that's not the problem...


----------



## 1979type2teach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: 2001 eurovan brake indicator and beeping (lcjhorvath)*

Do you have a Bently? Or a wiring diagram?
My guess is that the switch is a "ground out" switch, and somewhere along the line, that wire has gotten frayed and is grounding itself out on the chassis of your van. Hence the constant beeping. Time to do some looking...


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: 2001 eurovan brake indicator and beeping (1979type2teach)*

I'm having a somewhat similar problem on my GTI 337. It seems that ONLY when my RECIRC switch (on the HVAC panel) is in the ON position, my brake warning light comes on in the cluster and it beeps at me. When I turn the RECIRC switch OFF, it goes away. Does that sound like a grounding problem too? It's driving me crazy. My A/C also doesn't work at all now, since this happened the first time. HELP!!!


----------

